# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1960s >  IFBB Mr Αθήνα 1966

## Polyneikos

Ο *Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας*, εχωντας αναλάβει από το 1965 να εκπροσωπήσει την IFBB στην Ελλάδα διοργανώνοντας αγώνες bodybuilding, πραγματοποίησε τον πρώτο οργανωμένο αγώνα στην ιστορία του αγωνιστικού bodybuilding _(Είχε προηγηθεί και ένας αγώνας το 1965, υπό την διοργάνωση του Θοδωρή Μεγαρίτη)_, το *MR ΑΘΗΝΑ 1966*, στο θέατρο Γκλόρια στην Ιπποκράτους.

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικητής και *ΜR Aθήνα 1966*, ο *Αντώνης Λιβάνιος.*
Δεύτερος ο *Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας* και τρίτος ο *Φίλιππος Στεφανίδης


*
*
Ο 2ος , Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας*

----------


## NASSER

Κώστα δεν είχα προσέξει πως έλειπε αυτό το τόπικ από την ενότητα! 
Είναι μια σημαντική αναφορά στον πρώτο ερασιτεχνικό αγώνα που ονομάστηκε Mr. Αθήνα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά υπήρξε κάποιο κενό χρόνων μέχρι τον επόμενο αγώνα. Ελπίζω πως ο Κώστας θα βρει τρόπο να τα βάλει όλα σε σειρά για να έχουμε μια πλήρη εικόνα της εξέλιξης του αθλήματος στην Ελλάδα  :01. Smile:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παραπάνω παρουσίαση του πρώτου αγώνα bodybuilding που διοργάνωσε ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας είναι από το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* – ΑΔΩΝΙΣ τεύχος Νο1 – Ιανουάριος 1968 σελίδες 12-13.

Ολόκληρο το τεύχος έχει ανέβει ηλεκτρονικά στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ιστορικές πραγματικά στιγμές και μέσω της ηλεκτρονική σελιδοποίησης δίνετε η ευκαιρία να μάθουν και οι νεότεροι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ιστορικές πραγματικά στιγμές


K συγκινητικες θα ελεγα Ηλια :03. Thumb up:  οταν σκεφτεσαι οτι πριν μισο αιωνα ακριβως ,υπηρχαν νεα παιδια εδω στην Ελλαδα που αγαπουσαν κ ''επαιρναν'' απο το σιδερενιο αθλημα.
Με ελαχιστες γνωσεις κ μεσα αλλα σιγουρα με περισσοτερο ρομαντισμο κ ενδιαφερον , αλλωστε παντα τα νεα κ σχεδον αχαρτογραφητα μονοπατια σε συναρπαζουν περισσοτερο να τα εξερευνησεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μια φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Γιάννης Κωστογλάκης από το Mr Αθήνα 1966*

Απο αριστερα προς τα δεξιά όπως κοιτάμε :
Φίλιππος Στεφανίδης - Γιαννης Κωστογλάκης - Αλέξανδρος Λημναίος - Γιώργος Σιδέρης - Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας - Αντωνης Λιβάνιος - Γιώργος Μποτίνης

----------


## Dim0s

Το εκπληκτικό είναι ότι στο πρώτο αγώνα mister (μίστερ Αθήνα) στην Ελλάδα
συμμετείχαν εννέα αγωνιζόμενοι (το περιοδικό Άδωνις αναφέρει τους οκτώ) εν έτει 1966
ενώ το body building προβλήθει "επισήμως" στο ευρύ κοινό
με το πρώτο τεύχος κυκλοφορίας του προαναφερθέντος περιοδικού το 1968

Υπήρχαν και άλλοι που ήδη εγυμνάζοντο με βάρη, συνήθως κατά μόνας, αλλά
λόγω ..ταμπού.. δεν θέλησαν να λάβουν μέρος

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Και μεταγεννέστερα υπήρχαν και υπάρχουν αθλούμενοι στην σωματοδόμηση που όμως ποτε δεν αγωνίστηκαν αλλα και ούτε το είχαν στόχο
Επίσης είναι λογικό επειδή τότε δεν υπήρχαν τα σημερινα μέσα προβολής και κάμερες ψηφιακές και βιντεοκάμερες , να υπήρχε ελλιπής έως καθόλου ενημέρωση , αφου και τα λίγα με περιορισμένη κυκλοφορία περιοδικά (πχ επαρχία σπάνια έφταναν) και αυτα τα λίγα βγήκαν μεταγενέστερα των πρώτων αγώνων, γι αυτο και όσους παλιούς αθλητες γνώρισαν οι νεότεροι που δεν ζήσαν εκείνη την εποχή , τους έμαθαν στις μέρες μας και μέσω διαδικτύου και του φόρουμ μας που έχει βγάλει πολυ υλικό απο το χρονοντούλαπο της Ιστορίας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dim0s

Τους πριν της "επίσημης έναρξης" body builders τους ονόμαζαν, και εκείνους, "μασίστες"
Βεβαίως και κατόπιν υπήρχαν και υπάρχουν αφανείς body builders
και μάλιστα και "αγωνιστικού επιπέδου" που αν και σε πόλεις δεν ασχολήθηκαν με διαγωνισμούς
Το "χρονοντούλαπο" δίνει μια έξτρα σπουδαιότητα στο forum γιατί συνδέει το παρελθόν με το παρόν και το μέλλον
και αυτό φέρει μία βαρύτητα διότι το όλο bodybuilding πλαισιώνεται από ποικιλόμορφες προσωπικότητες
τις οποίες πρέπει να "αγκαλιάσεις" ως εκ των σοβαρών φορέων στο χώρο,εν Ελλάδι

----------


## Polyneikos

> Το εκπληκτικό είναι ότι στο πρώτο αγώνα mister (μίστερ Αθήνα) στην Ελλάδα
> *συμμετείχαν εννέα αγωνιζόμενοι (το περιοδικό Άδωνις αναφέρει τους οκτώ) εν έτει 1966*
> ενώ το body building προβλήθει "επισήμως" στο ευρύ κοινό
> με το πρώτο τεύχος κυκλοφορίας του προαναφερθέντος περιοδικού το 1968
> 
> Υπήρχαν και άλλοι που ήδη εγυμνάζοντο με βάρη, συνήθως κατά μόνας, αλλά
> λόγω ..ταμπού.. δεν θέλησαν να λάβουν μέρος


Εδώ υπάρχει λόγος και πρέπει να το αναφέρουμε. Παίρνω πάσα από την σωστή επισήμανση του Dim0s:
Την 2η θέση την είχε λάβει ο Λευτέρης Χαλιός , ο οποίος όμως δεν αποδέχθηκε την θέση και αποχώρησε ( Θεωρούσε ότι έπρεπε να βγεί 1ος αντί του Λιβάνιου).
Συνεπώς αποκλείστηκε  από την κατάταξη, οι αθλητές από την 3η θέση και κάτω, ανέβηκαν "1 σκαλί" έκαστος στην βαθμολογία.
 Προφανώς για τον ίδιο λόγο αποκλεισμού ο Χαλιός δεν αναφέρθηκε και στο αφιέρωμα του περιοδικού.

----------


## Dim0s

Εξ αρχής "παρατράγουδα" ...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Να πούμε σε ενα νέο άθλημα που μάλιστα κρίνετε με το μάτι υπάρχει η λογική των αμφισβητήσεων , μιας και ο καθένας αλλα και οι φίλοι και αυλικοί του θα τον ήθελαν πρώτο , τα ξέρω γιατι τα έχω ζήσει και βιώσει , πάντα οι φίλοι μου και κολλητοί όταν έβγαινα 2ος λέγαν για αδικία , ενω εγω τα άκουγα βερεσε και πάντα έκανα το αντίθετο έβρισκα λόγο να δικαιολογήσω την θέση μου και να διορθώσω την επόμενη φορα κάποιες λεπτομέρειες 

Το ερώτημα είναι , τι κάναμε η τι έκαναν οι υπεύθυνοι ώστε να εξαλειφθούν αυτα τα φαινόμενα που παλια ήταν λίγα και τα επόμενα χρόνια και μεταγενέστερα αντι να μειωθούν έγιναν περισσότερα , που είναι λοιπόν η αθλητική παιδεία που έπρεπε να καλλιεργήσουν ?
Γιατι το κακό όταν αντιμετωπίζεται εν τη γεννέση του είναι πιο εύκολο να εξαλειφθεί , αλλα αν αυτου και οι ίδιοι οι αρμόδιοι καλλιεργούσαν πελατειακό καθεστώς ,χάιδευαν αυτιά και είχαμε πολλα φαινόμενα αντιαθλητικών συμπεριφορών και εκτός τους πρώτους όλοι αδικημένοι ένιωθαν , αυτες οι συμπεριφορές χαλάσανε τη πιάτσα και μάλιστα έπρεπε να περάσει η νοοτροπία ότι ο αθλητής κρίνετε επάνω στη σκηνη συγκεκριμένη μέρα και ώρα και εκεί πρέπει να βγάλει την καλύτερη φόρμα του 
Λογικα να υπάρξει μια μεροληψία σε κάποιον αθλητη όνομα με συμμετοχές και περγαμηνές , αλλα μέχρι εκεί 

και όποιος γνωριζε καθεστώτα σε χώρες που ήταν πιο ανεπτυγμένες στο άθλημα θα καταλάβαινε ότι τετοια περιστατικα τα είχαν καταδικάσει και ήταν πολύ λίγα και βλέπαμε τεράστιους αθλητες υψηλότατου επιπέδου με περγαμηνές να δέχονται αγόγγυστα η τουλάχιστον χωρίς ασχήμιες τις θέσεις που λάμβαναν

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας* , ο πρώτος Μr Eλλάς της IFBB το 1968, περιγράφει   στον  Γιώργο Μποτίνη την διοργάνωση "Μίστερ Αθήνα 1966" που διοργανώθηκε από τον Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα!

*
Επιμέλεια Βίντεο : Γιώργος Μποτίνης*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίο βίντεο γιατι οι αφηγητές έχουν  ζήσει αυτη την Ιστορία και είναι μέρος της  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  Κρίμα που οι αθλούμενοι έκαναν φασαρία στο βίντεο

----------

